# Mehrfachnutzung von analogen Signalen



## Johannes F (31 Januar 2008)

kann man analoge signale von einem sensor z.b. druck 0…10V, 0…20mA oder temp. vom pt100/termoelement parallel auf zwei eingänge geben? ich meine z.b. auf einen sicherheitstemp. regler und zur visualisierung an eine analoge eingangskarte auf der sps? habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, eigentlich sollte es doch funktionieren. vom innenwiderstand her sollten sie nicht wie ein spannungsteiler reagieren oder?


----------



## Falcon4 (31 Januar 2008)

In meiner letzten Firma wurde damals so verfahren. Die Haben das 20mA Signal auf eine Digitalanzeige gegeben und da ausgewertet mit min und max und dann ging das SIgnal noch mal zusätzlich auf eine Auswertung min/max. Teilweise wurden Schreiber und analog eingänge(20mA) auch in reihe geschaltet. Funktioniert hat es, wie genau das ganze war konnte und durfte ich nie Testen.


----------



## marlob (31 Januar 2008)

Hat dein Sicherheitstemperaturregler keinen Ausgang, wo du das Signal zur SPS weiterleiten kannst


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

dafür gibt es der geräte fertige z.B. *MCR-FL-C-UI-2UI-DCI* von Phoenix Contact


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2008)

ja das sollte geht. habe wir hier noch im einsatz.
0-20mA auf'n schreiber und dann in reihe auf die sps bzw
0-10V parallel.

beim pt100 würde ich ehr sagen geht nicht


----------



## Zottel (31 Januar 2008)

Ein Spannungsteiler tritt immer als Kombination des Innenwiderstands der Quelle mit dem des Eingangs auf. Das ist auch bei einem einzelnen Eingang so.

0 - 10V solten gar kein Problem sein, solange der Innenwiderstand der Signalquelle klein gegenüber dem der Analogeingänge ist.

0 -20mA: Da müßte man die Eingänge ja in Reihe schalten. Das geht, wenn es Differenzeingänge (kein Masse-Bezug) sind und die auftretende
 Gleichtaktspannung (common mode voltage) im erlaubten Rahmen bleibt.

Bei Pt100 wird es noch kniffeliger, Je nachdem, wie gemessen wird. Folgende Bauarten fallen mir ein:
1. Strom eingeprägt, Spannungsabfall wird gemessen. Es können nicht zwei Geräte den Strom einprägen.
2. Strom und Spannung werden gemessen: Geht, wenn die Gleichtaktspannung im erlaubten Rahmen bleibt.
3. ein ungereglter Strom wird durch Pt100 und einen Vergleichswiderstand geschickt, Spannungen an beiden werden gemessen und ins Verhältnis gesetzt. Könnte gehen, wenn die innere Verschaltung dem nicht im Wege steht, aber nur ein Gerät kann den Strom liefern. Wieder muß die Gleichtaktspannung im erlaubten Rahmen bleiben.
Jetzt kann man noch überlegen, was mit Kombinationen von Geräten ist, die nach verschiedenen Prinzipien messen...

Ferner ist an Leitungsbruch zu denken und das Verhalten zu überprüfen. Beim Sicherheits-Temperaturregler (oder Begrenzer) würde ich die Finger auf jeden Fall davon lassen: Ein Defekt des Eingangs des anderen Gerätes könnte ihm falsche Sicherheit vortäuschen.


----------



## Johannes F (31 Januar 2008)

danke für die schnellen und sehr hilfreichen info`s
mein problem ist das bei einem magnesium schmelzofen wlechen ich an eine druckgußmaschine angebunden habe öfters in der nachtschicht mal an der temp. gespielt wird. ab einer bestimmten temp fängt der ofen dann an zu brennen. wenn der ofen brennt wird die temp von den jungs wieder heruntergenommen und sie haben den rest der nacht frei wegen dem qualm und so. ich will einfach nur in einem db mitloggen wann sie an dem regler gespielt haben und welche temp sie eingestellt haben.
da in meinem fall der temp. sensor 0..10V liefert werde ich mich einfach mal parallel dabeihängen und ihnen die ohren lang ziehen. dann gibt es keine „kein ohr hasen“ sondern  „lang ohr hasen“


----------



## Sockenralf (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schreib auch den Sollwert mit, denn sonst heißt es:

"Ich konnte gar nix machen, die Steuerung hat gesponnen" :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## marlob (31 Januar 2008)

Johannes F schrieb:


> danke für die schnellen und sehr hilfreichen info`s
> mein problem ist das bei einem magnesium schmelzofen wlechen ich an eine druckgußmaschine angebunden habe öfters in der nachtschicht mal an der temp. gespielt wird. ab einer bestimmten temp fängt der ofen dann an zu brennen. wenn der ofen brennt wird die temp von den jungs wieder heruntergenommen und sie haben den rest der nacht frei wegen dem qualm und so. ich will einfach nur in einem db mitloggen wann sie an dem regler gespielt haben und welche temp sie eingestellt haben.
> da in meinem fall der temp. sensor 0..10V liefert werde ich mich einfach mal parallel dabeihängen und ihnen die ohren lang ziehen. dann gibt es keine „kein ohr hasen“ sondern  „lang ohr hasen“


Kannst du nicht den Sollwert auslesen, der verändert wurde. Das ist doch aussagekräftiger als nur den Istwert auszulesen


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2008)

Könnte man nicht auch einfach die Temperatureingabe ensprechend begrenzen,
das gar keine "gefährlichen" Werte eingegeben werden können.
Dann ist zwar evtl. die Charge oder was auch immer Schrott, aber was solls.

In jedem Fall brauchst du zur Aufzeichnung aber den Sollwert, wie willst du sonst schlüssig nachweisen,
das wer was verstellt hat, oder einfach der Temperaturregler gesponnen hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Johannes F (1 Februar 2008)

also die eingabe begrenzen ist so eine sache, die sicherheitsabschaltung funktioniert autark von der sps mit so einem regler glaube jumo heißt die firma. die sollen die werte auch ändern können aber ab 700grad brennt magnesium einfach, auch wenn der ofen begast wird.
ja sicher schreibe ich ist und soll werte mit, schreibe sogar die personalnummer mit damit ich wirklich den verantwortlichen habe ohne lannge zu suchen wlcher bursche an der anlage gespielt hat. ja sicher datenschutz und so, aber ich kann mir das gejammer vom kunden nicht mehr anhören.


----------



## Zottel (1 Februar 2008)

Mir ist einiges unklar:
1. Wenn nur die Firma Jumo den Sollwert ändern kann, wie können das dann die Jungs von der Nachtschicht ?
2. Wenn das Ding eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist, warum unterbricht es dann  nicht sicher vor 700 Grad?

Pack doch den Heizungsregler in die SPS, dann kannst du mit persönlichem Paßwort oder sonstwas die Änderung verhindern und den Einstellbereich begrenzen.
Den Jumo-Regler verschaltest du so, daß er bei Übertemperatur hardwaremäßig die Heizung abschaltet. Den muß dann keiner mehr bedienen und er kann im verschlossenen Schalschrank verschwinden.


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2008)

Entweder wir, du sprichst von 2 unterschiedlichen Dingen,
oder du sagst nur die hälfte.

Wenn du weißt, das Magnesium bei Temps > 700° brennt,
dann hat die sichere Abschaltung der Heizungen so zu erfolgen, das diese 700° eben nicht erreicht werden können,
notfalls mit einem zusätzlichen Thermoelement im inneren des Ofens.

Und das andere ist der Sollwert des Reglers, was spricht dagegen,
die Eingabe desselben Softwaremäßig auf 690° zu beschränken.
So haben die Bediener die Möglichkeit die Temperaturwerte anzupassen
UND können keine Blödsinn machen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Johannes F (1 Februar 2008)

jumo ist eine firma die solche regler herstellt, eure vorschlage sind alle gut nur der ofen ist ein autarkes system ohne sps. der ofen besteht aus drei solcher jumo regler (evtl. sind sie auch von einer anderen firma) bei denen man keine grenzen fest einstellen und mit pw versehen kann. manchmal muss die temp auch über 700 grad eingestellt werden wenn sich so schlamm auf dem ofen festgesetzt hat und man ihn wieder auftauen muss. eigentlich habe ich davon auch nicht so recht die ahnung, bin zu diesem projekt dazugekommen wie die jungfrau zum kind.
mir recht es schon vollkommen aus das ich die ist und soll temp. vom sicherheitsregler des ofens bekomme.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2008)

installier doch ne kamera, da siehste gleich welcher depp den schlamm abbrennen will


----------



## Zottel (1 Februar 2008)

Johannes F schrieb:


> ...mir recht es schon vollkommen aus das ich die ist und soll temp. vom sicherheitsregler des ofens bekomme.


Ist- geht ja noch mit parallelschalten, aber Soll- ? JUMO-Regler gibt es auch mit serieller Schnittstelle. Welches Modell ist es denn? Wir hatten mal massenhaft DICON-Z. Da konnte man sehr wohl Grenzen für den Sollwert eingeben und die tieferen Menüebenen verriegeln.
Ansonsten Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer mit eigenem Thermoelement einsetzen. Zum Schlammauftauen diesen mit einem Schlüsselschalter brücken.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2008)

Üblicherweise begrenzt man zur Sicherheit die Temperatur mit zusätzlichen Maßnahmen wie z.B. Temperatursicherung, Glasperle mit Abschaltkontakt oder Klixon.


----------

